# free subscription: Defense technology international



## gillbates (24 Oct 2008)

Hello milnet. I stumbled across this site that allows people to register for a free subscription to Defense Technology International magazine.
http://technewsletters.tradepub.com/free/dti/

enjoy!


----------

